# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 073E041BE6F4792665C66DE9F3F4B11B [not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.g
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 073E041BE6F4792665C66DE9F3F4B11B 
Размер в байтах: 21007

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:4, в том числе:
 безопасные:3
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:4, в том числе:
 безопасные:3
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

